# Bildverkleinerung mit photoshop 7



## mama-nora (3. August 2004)

Hi,
wie kann ich in photoshop 7 Bilder so verkleinern ( will sie ins web stellen), das sie hinterher  noch gut aussehen, d.h. ohne verzerrte Ränder?
Aber, was ich auch anstelle, die Bilder sehen schlecht  aus .
Vielleicht macht  Übung den Meister, aber das dauert mir zu lange...
Ich hoffe jemand hatte auch dieses Problem und kann mir freundlcherweise helfen
Dake im voraus.
NORA


----------



## ShadowMan (3. August 2004)

Hi Nora!

Gehts dir darum das die Bilder klein sind im Sinne von der reellen Größe oder willst du die Bilder klein im Sinne der Dateigröße haben?

Fürs 1. Halte einfach mal die Shift-Taste beim trainsformieren fest.

Fürs 2. Versuche mal die Funktion "Fürs Web speichern", aber normalerweise speichere ich die Bilder immer als jpg mit einer Qualität von 8 und das ist normalerweise ein gutes Zwischending.

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Night Vision Worker (3. August 2004)

..wenn du das Bild in der richtigen Größe hast wechsel zu ImageReady (CTRL-SHIFT-M) und speicher das Bild über ImageReady.

Die Bilder sind so ein paar Kb kleiner als wenn du es über PS speicherst (bei gleichem Qualitätsverlust). ..optimiert mit 70% läßt sich auch in der Vergrößerung kein Qualitätsverlust ausmachen!


----------



## da_Dj (3. August 2004)

In Photoshop reicht auch "für Web speichern". "Verzerrungen" kann ich mir nur das denken was Manuel sagt, da musst du proportional runter skalieren.


----------



## ShadowMan (3. August 2004)

Wieso sollte IR besser komprimieren als PS Night Vision Worker?

Ich sehe da leider keinen Zusammenhang wenn ich ehrlich bin  

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## mama-nora (3. August 2004)

Hi an alle,
erst mal danke für eure Hilfe.
Am besten hat es mit speichern als web geklappt.
Von 980 kb bin ich auf 278 kb gekommen.
Bei piranho müssen die Bilder  aber unter 100 kb sein,  ....
Wie bekomme ich die Bilder so klein und vor allem, wie bleiben die Bilder einigermaßen scharf dabei?
Oder geht es mit paint shop pro besser? 
Aber ich nehme doch an, das die Bildbearbeitungsprogramme alle nach einem ähnlichen Prinzip arbeiten oder ?
Wer weiss Rat?
NORA


----------



## ShadowMan (3. August 2004)

Ja, die Komprimierungsalgorithmen sind immer gleich wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre 

Welche Auflösung besitzt dein Bild denn und wie groß ist es?
(also dpi-Zahl und Auflösung)

Weil ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich sehr das das Bild noch so groß ist  

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## da_Dj (3. August 2004)

Nimm mal .jpg und dann zwischen 30-50 bei Qualität, das reicht meistens aus [ich sagte meistens nicht immer  ] Ausserdem kannst du auch in diesem Fenster direkt die Bildgrösse runterskalieren, dort dann einfach nur den Haken bei "Proportionen erhalten" und es sollte keine Probleme geben [am besten in 25'er Schritten also 75%, 50% oder 25% des Originalbildes, wenn feine Details wie Scanlines drin sind, sind sogar nur 50% Schritte empfehlenswert.]


----------

